# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  How to use offsets?

## Said

Hey

I thinking about write something using offsets. I need some directions, tools which i need to start.

----------


## liquidace

good luck lol

----------


## shaunwong

editeddddd

----------

